# Windy Day @ Piedmont



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Fished 6 hours with the wife on Weds- what a day to be on a boat!! Put in at the pull off by the Reynolds Rd. ramp- 1 other boat there when we arrived. Hit a 17" eye within 10 minutes of trolling, then it really started blowing.. ended up with 6 saugeye, 2 @ 18", 4 @ 17", didn't count the small ones.. got some nice channel cat, 3 bass, and some small crappie. All fish were caught on jigs/worms, we couldn't buy a bite on minnows. All eye were caught in 6-8FOW, hot color of the day was pink... if it weren't for the wind, we would have stomped them, boat control was a bear in an 11' alum V w/ trolling motor only.. we'll be back there next week:T


----------



## bill46 (Apr 3, 2010)

bill46, IWAll what was the water temp. iam trying to get there in a few days if i go i will let u no what I get. I dock at the maraina I fish the north end. good luck on your next trip


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Didn't have our portable fish finder with us.. we don't use it for shallow fishing...forgot to mention, ripped vibees for a hour, had 1 monster hit,no fish..(SOON)The brownies have a bye, so we'll be back Sunday!!


----------



## bill46 (Apr 3, 2010)

i mybe there sunday if i go i will try to meet up with u its a 2 hour trip for me. will u be in your small boat? 16ft tan boat, if u fish indain run i will most likey see u. good luck again


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

We'll be on the lower end Sunday- the eye are still shallow, just hope the wind isn't as bad as weds.... we can dress for the cold, but that wind is tough!! Ugly grey V, 11' , will be wearing my OGF hat.. will be within sight of the ramp on Reynolds Rd.-


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Another windy day at piedmont- got to reynolds rd. ramp- it was full!! over 40 boats out, bass club from ravenna was having a tourney... lots of traffic, the wind was a bear, the fishing was tough.. got 1 eye @ 19", wife got skunked (we didn't even catch a channel) had 2 bites, tried depths from 4' to 15-18... tried vibees, different color jigs... lost a hog near the boat, bent a jig hook enough to pull free.. to top it off, lost one of my oars on the ride home.. (stupid rough road up the hill from the lake) hope nobody hits it... (alum caverness oar) .... talked to 10-12 of the bassers, they were having a rough day too, only heard of 2 keepers. Did see a large muskie explode by a bassers boat as he was lifting a spinnerboat out of the water


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

By the scum I believe turn over is in progress. I was ther Sat also, no eyes but caught alot of crappie but were all released.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Anybody have a water temp for piedmont?


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

fishing_marshall said:


> Anybody have a water temp for piedmont?


 I had 53-56 last saturday. Been that way for bout 3 weeks.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks, it should drop some this week. Its 20 degrees here right now.


----------

